# 8DPTrigger (ovidrel) BFP?



## jennifer25

Hi ladies,

This is my first post, but I have been a lurker for a while. Hope everyone is having a nice start to Thanksgiving thus far;)

I took the Ovidrel trigger (250mg) last Tuesday at around 9am. We're pretty sure I ovulated around 24 hours later, which is when we did IUI. I have taken Ovidrel before (1x) and I tested it out of my system. I tested BFN last time at 7 days past trigger, 6 DPO. I have read that the Ovidrel trigger is a different hcg dose than the other brands/generics such as Pregnyl (the others contain 10,000 iu hcg). The Ovidrel is 6500 iu hcg. I've read that the body rids itself of about 1000 iu hcg per day, and that while other forms of trigger shots take 10 days, the Ovidrel should be out by around 7 days. 

I wasn't going to test it out this time, I didn't want to obsess about things. I did okay until around 5DPO, 6 DPTrigger, when I decided that I actually was curious as to if it was hanging around:) I've had positives (faint but definitely there) ever since, and even tonight after drinking water all day (again- very faint but there!). So it's technically 8.5 days past Ovidrel trigger right now, 7.5 DPO.

What are your thoughts? I appreciate any thoughts!

Obviously I will continue to test, I'm just curious as to what you think the likelihood is that it's still the Ovidrel lingering around?


----------



## azlissie

Are the lines getting lighter? If so, I'd say it was the trigger leaving your system. But if they're staying the same or getting darker, that could be a really good sign! I've heard of women who test out the trigger and it never goes completely white, and then they end up with a bfp. Good luck!


----------



## jennifer25

Thanks for responding! Well, the first night I tested, 6dpt 5 dpo, I thought I had a total negative. I kind of forgot about the test after my initial check, on the phone with my mom for ages, and when I was getting ready for bed I grabbed it to throw away and I saw a little something there, I wasn't sure if it was an evap, but it was faint. The next day it was more noticeable (yesterday), and today I think they're maybe a tinge lighter, but still there.

Is it possible I O'd on the same day I triggered? 

Wait - why do I even care about that?!? I just hope the second line doesn't go away. I think the fact that it tested out of my system earlier last time is playing with my mind, allowing me to say "maybe..." And I have drank a TON of water this past week. I've been so thirsty that I thought I was getting a sore throat. But it's not sore at all, just extremely thirsty! So I'm REALLY surprised that with all the water I'm drinking (at least 70 or 80 ozs a day!) that anything is registering on these wandfos. I personally think wandfos really really suck, but there is something there even with all the water-chugging.

I'm scared it's just the trigger and I'll have another month of disappointment!


----------



## hope2bemom30

Hi Jennifer,

I am in the same boat as you. This cycle we tried naturally without IUI and with injections. I am 5dpt and on progesterone since yesterday. 

I dont think you wouldve ovulated the same day as trigger unless you had O cramps.

Hang in there. I am praying you get a BFP this month.
:hugs:


----------



## jennifer25

hope2bemom30 said:


> Hi Jennifer,
> 
> I am in the same boat as you. This cycle we tried naturally without IUI and with injections. I am 5dpt and on progesterone since yesterday.
> 
> I dont think you wouldve ovulated the same day as trigger unless you had O cramps.
> 
> Hang in there. I am praying you get a BFP this month.
> :hugs:

Good luck to you! I am on progesterone suppositories as well (Crinone) since 2DPO. Aren't they so fun??!!!?? Blech! They kind of gross me out, but if they help me get pg, then well, okay:) I had my 7DPO progesterone test today and it was 18.9, which I would have thought it was higher on the suppositories. A couple of months ago (last month was a rest cycle) my progesterone was over 40, but I got a bfn. So I'm trying to just tough out sticking what looks like wads of chewing gum in my hoo-ha, and hope that it helps this month! Fingers crossed for us both!


----------



## acasimiro

Hi! I am going through the same thing right now... I did the ovidrel 6500ui on 1/6 and tested positive on a digital test yesterday but my doctor said it was too early. If I do my calculations the trigger should be gone. So confused :/


----------



## MrsC8776

acasimiro said:


> Hi! I am going through the same thing right now... I did the ovidrel 6500ui on 1/6 and tested positive on a digital test yesterday but my doctor said it was too early. If I do my calculations the trigger should be gone. So confused :/

I'm really thinking your trigger shot should be out of your system by now. That was 2 weeks ago! I would take another test and ask the doctor for a blood test. Good luck!:thumbup:


----------



## Angel baby

I bet your pregnant then! My ovidrel 250 which is equal to 6500 hcg is out of my system usually by 11 days past trigger and you are past that and I would think it's safe to say you are pregnant!


----------



## acasimiro

Angel baby said:


> I bet your pregnant then! My ovidrel 250 which is equal to 6500 hcg is out of my system usually by 11 days past trigger and you are past that and I would think it's safe to say you are pregnant!


Thanks! I'm really hoping so! I will have bloodworm done Monday but the suspense is killing me...


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I'm 8 days post trigger today, 6dpo, and I tested with FMU just to make sure the trigger was gone. It is, bfn. So here's to hoping implantation happens in the next few days FX
:dust: to all of you
Acasimiro - I think you are preggers!


----------



## Grapeviney

Hi Jennifer, sorry to hijack your post but I'm sort of in the same boat.

I'm super new to this forum well any forum actually.. I have been frantically googling to see if it could enlighten me and thought perhaps I should just ask the question. I have been ttc for 12 moths and we have been having difficulties, my Hubby hasn't got the best swimmers but the doc said falling natural is still a possibility, he talked about iui but he wanted to try us with "times sex" first because he thought it may jut be a case of bad timing with my O as my DH works away. the doc tracked my Ovulation and there were a few follicles so he made me give myself a ovidrel shot before my Hubby got home and long story short, I was impatient and the preg test was calling my name so 5dpo I took it and to my absolute amazement and shock there was 2 lines 
I realize this is not really possibly so I got on google of course and it says ovidrel can give a false positive.. I am so confused right now and wishing I beer did the test, I'm going to keep testing till I'm due for AF and see what happens. Sorry this is so long


----------



## Angel baby

Hi Grapeviney! Welcome! Yes the trigger will still be in your system at 5dpo. Mine is usually out by 11dpo. It's sometimes helpful to test the trigger out and watch it fade. You want it to darken though or fade out and reappear! Goodluck! Hope you caught the egg!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Hopeful42nd said:


> I'm 8 days post trigger today, 6dpo, and I tested with FMU just to make sure the trigger was gone. It is, bfn. So here's to hoping implantation happens in the next few days FX
> :dust: to all of you
> Acasimiro - I think you are preggers!

Okay so update, the trigger shot was gone, I caved and tested on 11dpo thinking I was getting my AF but I got a faint positive! I am now 7 months preggers with #2 and due Oct. 7.



Grapeviney said:


> Hi Jennifer, sorry to hijack your post but I'm sort of in the same boat.
> 
> I'm super new to this forum well any forum actually.. I have been frantically googling to see if it could enlighten me and thought perhaps I should just ask the question. I have been ttc for 12 moths and we have been having difficulties, my Hubby hasn't got the best swimmers but the doc said falling natural is still a possibility, he talked about iui but he wanted to try us with "times sex" first because he thought it may jut be a case of bad timing with my O as my DH works away. the doc tracked my Ovulation and there were a few follicles so he made me give myself a ovidrel shot before my Hubby got home and long story short, I was impatient and the preg test was calling my name so 5dpo I took it and to my absolute amazement and shock there was 2 lines
> I realize this is not really possibly so I got on google of course and it says ovidrel can give a false positive.. I am so confused right now and wishing I beer did the test, I'm going to keep testing till I'm due for AF and see what happens. Sorry this is so long

If you had Ovidrel then it's usually ways the 6500 units. It will cause the test to show pregnant until that is worked out of your system. They say ideally you'll process about 1000 units per day so I think it's the trigger shot that made your test pos. keep testing each day, if it fades out and comes back then your preggers, if it stays the whole time you also may be preggers. If it disappears then you know the drill, on to next cycle. :dust: and good luck!


----------

